# Best peptide for Women



## AllAboutPeptides (Mar 9, 2013)

*Best peptide for women*






This is a question that is often asked, but often left unexplained? or answered without evidence.​

To begin with there are a few factors that we need to look at to decide with peptides are best for females depending on goals.
THE GH PULSE.
Now all you guys out there, and even those of you unsure of your gender, you have 3 main pulses of gh released from the pituitary everyday, with your biggest at night.. hence the importance of not eating carbs as the blunt your gh release, and even more importantly avoiding fats for at least 90 minutes before bed, as Fats really blunt GH even more so than carbs.
You have a pulse in the morning, say if you went to bed at 10pm you would pulse around 6 am with your peak around 7am.
Then you have a pulse that?s normally the smallest of the 3 around 2-3pm, one of the reasons we often feel like sleepy or lethargic in the afternoon. We do have smaller surges in gh but often they release less than 13 μg.
Now a females release a nearly continuous amount of gh? where plasma levels are always elevated slightly above baseline levels of say 5 μg/day..
This release reminds us of the way in wich the peptide CJC-1295 with DAC works.
Hence the first peptide we will look at for female use is the feminine cjc-1295 DAC.
CJC-1295 DAC. (GHRH)
DAC conjugated CJC 1295 (Receptor Grade) is an hGH secretogue that is unique by way of an additional lysine molecule that is added to facilitate the DAC complex. This conjugation makes for a much longer half-life, 8 Days.
During this time after 1 injection the release of gh reminds us of mountain with a gentle slope to the peak and a gentle slope back down the other side.. until reaching the normal pulsate of a female.
The cells within the pituitary release growth hormone in response to signalling by GHRH (Growth Hormone Releasing Hormone GHRH affects both the number of secreting cells and the amount they each secrete, wich is different from a GHRP (Growth hormone releasing peptide) As these are inhibited from releasing these stores by Somatostatin.
To give you an idea of its effectiveness  a CJC-1295 pulsatility study performed on normal non-GH deficient people showed plasma levels were between 1 and 2 ng/ml or 1000-2000ng/L one week after injection of between 60 or 90 mcg/kg of CJC-1295.. thats a huge increase of baseline.
The other important factor is there are many kinds of gh released by the pituitary, and synthetic GH does not imitate the kinds released when you use a GHRH, healthier and better results are seen, especialy for females when using the extremely effective DAC version of CJC.. (DAC stands for Drug affinity complex)
So in quick summary, a female looking to imitate her own natural frequent mini pulses of gh would do well to use CJC-1295 DAC, as it imitates her own pulses.
But can you stack it and make it more effective? the quick answer is YES!! the long answer is as follows?.
Enter the GHRP.
A GHRP such as GHRP-6 and Ghrelin has the ability to act on different populations of somatotropes (GH releasing cells).  

*

To read the remainder of the article and many more on research peptides and liquids click Here*​


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 9, 2013)

who is that model


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Mar 9, 2013)

Christmas Abbott


----------

